# Detroit PD?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been really busy starting a new business all summer and fall so I havent been on this site for quite a while. I just read a post from a guy who found several Glock's stamped with Detroit Police Department. Evidently DPD sold an entire case earlier this year. 

Has anyone seen such an item? I am originally from Detroit and have had family on the force. Would love such an heirloom piece to pass down to future generations.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I read on S&W's website that they switched to the M&P if I recall correctly. I am also from the area and agree it would be a cool gun to have. Budsgunshop.com gets a lot of police trade ins. May want to give them a call.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Dynamik1 welcome back haven't heard from ya in a while - thought you ran off with all that crazy arguing going on in the political page.

No I haven't heard anything about those Glock's either. Just did a Google search and Auctionarms and the Gunbroker have them listed.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Salt - 

I'd be lying if I said the political discourses dont make me sick - I dont have much a stomach for politics. But thats not enough to run me off from a great group of guys like this. I finished a 2-year project I was working on in April and launched my own software consulting company immediately after that - its been a great experience and is taking off quite nicely even in this economy.

Thanks for the info - I'll look into it.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great! Have found a variety - G22/G23/G27

Now just have to decide - thinking G/23


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I'm glad to hear someone has some good news going with the economy tanking. Good luck.

I have the G23 and like it alot. I rented a G27 and tried it at the range and for me it was not comfortable, hard to hold onto and recover after firing. Really the G23 and G27 are the same gun with the exception of the grip legnth and about 1/2" on the barrel. I CC with the G23 and did not see the advantage of having a shorter grip like the one on the G27.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DONE DEAL!

I picked up the G23 with Detroit Police Department markings this evening from a great guy in Dunn, NC
The price was under $500 and we did a face to face sale and avoided shipping and FFL transfer fees 
I did have to pay sales tax however, but, I suppose I have to give unto Caesar!

I am real excited and cant wait to get to the range - range report to follow later this weekend.

Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, and he rides a Harley! LOL!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> DONE DEAL!
> 
> I picked up the G23 with Detroit Police Department markings this evening from a great guy in Dunn, NC
> The price was under $500 and we did a face to face sale and avoided shipping and FFL transfer fees
> ...


Congratulations on your Glock 23..Now you have to buy the Wolf conversion barrel 40-9mm and couple G19 mags and you have 2 guns in one.

Waiting for some pictures.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The price is right - you didn't get that on Black Friday did ya?:smt082

PICS!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pics forthcoming, but for now a quick range report - I took my Beretta 92FS, KelTec PF-9, Ruger LCP and the new G23. I was really interested in the differences between the Beretta and the G23 - primarily because the Beretta is DA/SA. after the first 2-3 rounds I started grouping the G23 in about 3" at 20yds - that makes me happy! Now, the group was low-left which means I really need to work on trigger control, but lemme tell you - everything stays on the pie plate and thats good enough for CCW


----------

